Ask HN: What is your best information security war story? - client4
======
malux85
I have a really good one, but I cant tell you.

I suspect many people here are in the same boat.

~~~
client4
Fair. My NDAs that lasted 7 years are expiring and I still remember a number
of them. Buuuut I was also hoping to hear other's experiences.

